# Playing



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What is a woman to do?
How can I possibly get on with tidying up the jungle that is also known as the garden, or get on with the ironing when there is so much puppy fun going on


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such cute pictures!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Perfect excuse if you ask me, lovely pictures.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Little Dot its getting big

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Perfect excuse if you ask me, lovely pictures.


I really don't need too much of an excuse


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Little Dot its getting big
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


She really isn't! I'm not sure that big is ever going to be an accurate description of her, she is just a funny little scrap. I'm sort of hoping that she'll bulk up a bit, as she is all hair and bone and wild action


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhh! Puppy playing far out weighs gardening and ironing, 
The house work will still be there tomorrow, next week.....


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah what the heck....these times will be gone all to soon...so enjoy, the garden can wait!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Make the most of the sunny days and puppy fun!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous pictures...the garden can wait lol ... Dot is such a lucky girl xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmmm, garden, iron or play with three lovely, happy, playful beauties? I know what I'd do!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Such cute pictures You could always train them to help you pick up stuff around the house


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Why would you want to miss out on all that fun.
I am usually too late with the camera and miss out on the cute pictures xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So cute...


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wonderful pics, I have to agree that poo-fun is SOOOO much more fun than boring household duties! 

I especially relate to the yucca-leaf chewing picture...we've got a few yuccas in our garden, and Alfie n Dexter LOVE these leaves for chewing on, even over a Stagbar!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great pics of your trio 

Not sure how you manage to get ANY work done ...far too many distractions that are far more appealing...

xxx


----------

